# ما هو الدليل على ان يسوع ابن الله ؟؟؟



## مسلمة مغربية11 (17 فبراير 2009)

ما هو الدليل على ان يسوع ابن الله ؟؟؟​


----------



## أَمَة (17 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> ما هو الدليل على ان يسوع ابن الله ؟؟؟​


 
هناك دلائل وليس دليل واحد
ولن اقول لك كلاما لاهوتيا صعب عليك فهمه *الآن*
بل سأتكلم معك بلغة بسيطة من الكتب
وأرجو أن تقرائيه بتروي ​ 
دلائل في التوراة قبل أكثر من 600 عام من ميلاد السيد المسيح
موجودة في النبوءات عن مجيئه من فتاة عذراء لم تعرف رجلا
(وقرآنك يشهد بذلك في سورة مريم)​ 
كما ان النبؤات تناولت الدقة في التفاصيل، مثلا ذكرت مدينة بيت لحم كمكان ولادته وقتل جميع الأطفال اليهودية بعد ولادته​ 
وتحقق هذا لأن السيد *المسيح ولد في بيت لحم* 
ورأى ملوك المشرق (وهم علماء في بلاد الفرس) نجمه في السماء وعرفوا أن ملكا عظيما قد ولد
فتبعوا النجم لكي يذهبوا ويسجدوا له الى أن قادهم النجم الى مدينة بيت لحم
وكانوا وهم قادمون قد اخبروا ملك البلاد هيرودس عن رؤيتهم للنجم وأن ملكا عظيما قد ولد
فطلب هيرودس منهم أن يعلموه بمكان المولود عندما يجدوه
ولما وجدوا المكان سجدوا للطفل المولود بوحي الهي 
وقدموا له هدايا يدل معناها انه اله ( وأنا لا اريد هنا أن اطيل الشرح)
ثم أرادوا أن يعودوا الى بلادهم 
فظهر لهم ملاك الرب ونهاهم عن الذهاب الى الملك واخباره بالمكان
لأن الله يعرف نية الملك​ 
ولما مضى سنتان ولم يرجع المجوس الى الملك ثار خوفه من الملك الجديد
لأنه ظن أن المسيح جاء ليكون ملكا ارضيا سيأخذ الملك منه
ولم يفهم أن المسيح اله منذ الأزل وملك الملوك 
فأصدر قرارا بقتل جميع الأطفال الذين هم سنتان وما دون في جميع اليهودية
ظنا منه أنه بهذا يتم قتل المسيح معهم ويتخلص منه.
وهكذا تحققت نبوء التوراة عن قتل جميع الأطفال.​ 
كيف نجا الطفل يسوع المسيح من القتل هو أيضا تحقيق لنبوءات التوراة
حيث قال الله "ومن مصر دعوت ابني"​ 
لقد ظهر ملاك الرب في المنام قبل صدور قرار الملك ليوسف الصديق الطاهر، 
الذي كانت مريم العذراء وابنها في عهدته،
وطلب منه أن يأخذ الإثنين ويذهب بهما الى مصر ويبقى فيها حتى يمر الخطر ويطلب منه أن يعود ثانية الى فلسطين.
وهكذا نجا الطفل يسوع وهكذا تحققت النبؤة.​ 
وعندما عاد يوسف بمريم ويسوع الى فلسطين بناء على طلب الرب في المنام أيضا
خاف من بطش الملك أن يعود الى اليهودية وقرر أن يعود الى الجليل الى مدينة الناصرة
وهذه أيضا نبؤة وردت في التوراة تقول عنه "ويدعى ناصريا"​ 
الحكم بالموت على الصليب كان يعتبر أكبر عارا للإنسان الذي عليه به
وهذا العار تنبأت به الكتب المقدسة - التوراة
لأنه حمل به عار البشرية جمعاء مطهرها من الخطيئة الأصلية التي فصلت الإنسان عن الله ومصالحا الإنسان مع الله

كما أن التوراة تنبأت أيضا عن قيامته من الموت 
وقد قام من الموت في اليوم الثالث كما جاء في الكتب
وقيامته مشهود عليها لأنه بقي بعدها على الأرض لمدة اربعين يوما
وكان يظهر خلالها لتلاميذه الذين تيقنوا من أنه في الحقيقة  قام من الموت - ولم يكن شبحا.

شاهدوه وهو يصعد الى السماء بعد أن طلب منهم ان لا يغادروا اروشليم (القدس) لأنه سيرسل لهم الروح القدس

والتوراة تنبأت بحلول الروح القدس أيضا، وقد تم عشرة ايام بعد صعود المسيح الى السماء

بعد كل الذي قلته لكي 
 أكبر دليل يمكنك أن تحصلي عليه من الرب وحده.
صلي من كل قلبك واطلبي منه أن يظهر لك الحق
والرب سيعلن لك نفس بالطريقة التي يراها مناسبة لك 
كما أعلنها لناهد محمود متولي - ناظرة مدرسة حلمية اليتون
التي كانت مضطهدة المعلمات المسيحيات 
وغيرها من المسلمين الذين عرفوا الرب لأنهم كانوا يريدون أن يعرفوا الحقيقة.​ 
أصلي يا اختي من أجلك
والرب يحبك ويعرف نواياك الحقيقية ومخاوفك

​
​ 

لن أقول لك أن القرآن شهد لألوهية المسيح أطوارا  كثيرة- وأطوارا اخرى حاول أن يطمس الحقيقة بأقوال مناقضة - لأن شهادتنا ليست من القرآن بل من المسيح الأله الحي منذ الأزل والى الأزل وهو الذي سيأتي ليدين العالم في يوم الآحرة - وهذا أيضا جاء في قرآنك​


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (17 فبراير 2009)

برأيكِ لو كسرت الصليب ماذا سوف يحدث؟؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (17 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> برأيكِ لو كسرت الصليب ماذا سوف يحدث؟؟؟


 

اؤكد لك أنه لن يحدث شيء
لأن الله لا يتأثر بالماديات وسخافات البشر

ولكن من الممكن أن الرب بمحبته لك
يعمل من كسرك الصليب آية لك لكي تعرفيه
وهذا حكمه وليس حكم البشر
​


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (17 فبراير 2009)

يا اختي كسرت صديقتي الصليب لانها وجدت انه في احدى مجوهراتها ولم يحصل شي مما قلته ..لم تاتي الهداية !! ..

مادام الصليب لا يؤثر لا جساديا ولا روحيا فلماذا انتم تحملونه وتجعلونه دلالة على الايمان ؟؟


.هل هو صلتكم بين الرب ام ماذا ؟؟
اريد ان اعرف قيمة الصليب بالنسبة لكم ؟؟

مع العلم ان شكل لجسم فقط يكون اما مصنوع من الحديد او الخشب !!


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (17 فبراير 2009)

صلي يا اختي من اجلي ..ربما تكون صلتك تلك هي هدايتك لدين الاسلام ..


في كل مرة اطلب الله دون ان اصلي يحقق لي طلبي ...وانا على ديني الاسلام  ..


حفظني الله من عدة مصائب وانا على ديني الاسلام ..

جعلني الله ناجحة في حياتي وانا على ديني الاسلام ..

جعلني الله مرتاحة روحبا وجساديا وانا على ديني الاسلام ..

برايك منذ ولادتي وانا اطلب الله مع العلم انا على دينيه الاسلام ولازلت فلماذا سوف التجئ الى المسيحية رغبة فيماذا هل العتق من نا رجهنم ..؟؟ 


وسوف ابقى على ديني الاسلام حتى آخر العمر ..

وهنيا لمن هم على صراط المستقيم واقصد من هم على ديني الاسلام ومتأكده من ذلك ...

هداكم الله ..


----------



## أَمَة (18 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> يا اختي كسرت صديقتي الصليب لانها وجدت انه في احدى مجوهراتها ولم يحصل شي مما قلته ..لم تاتي الهداية !! ..


 

كتابتك يا مسلمة مغربية لا تدل عن انك لا تجيدين العربية
ولكنك بالتأكيد تقرائين وتفهمني على حسب ما تشائين وليس جسب النص لأن دماغك مغسولة​ 
أنا قلت بصريح العبارة وسهل الكلام​ 
*اؤكد* لك أنه *لن يحدث شيء*
لأن الله لا يتأثر بالماديات وسخافات البشر​

*ولكن من الممكن* أن الرب بمحبته لك
يعمل من كسرك الصليب آية لك لكي تعرفيه​ 
*أين قلت* انه سيحصل شي لتردي علي بأن صاحبتك كسرته ولم يحصل شيء معها؟
هل في كلمتي *لكن *و* ممكن* بيان في التأكيد
التأكيد كان في أول كلامي أنه لن يجدث شيء.​ 


> مادام الصليب لا يؤثر لا جساديا ولا روحيا فلماذا انتم تحملونه وتجعلونه دلالة على الايمان ؟؟​


 
وهل انت متأكدة أنه لا يؤثر لا جسديا ولا روحيا لمجرد ان شيئا لم يحصل لصاجبتك؟
لماذا لا تفكرين أن الله بمحبته لصاحبتك يمهلها ولن يهملها. 
ولماذا تحملين المصحف ​ 


> هل هو صلتكم بين الرب ام ماذا ؟؟
> اريد ان اعرف قيمة الصليب بالنسبة لكم ؟؟


 
ولماذا يهمك أن تعرفي إذا كنت مقتنعة بأنه لا شي



> مع العلم ان شكل لجسم فقط يكون اما مصنوع من الحديد او الخشب !!


 
وهل تريدين ان يكون الجسم من بشر؟؟​


----------



## أَمَة (18 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> يا سبحان الله هنالك عضو يُشغل النمط المخفي
> ​
> لماذا هو مختفي ..التخفي لا يليق الا بالهاربين والخائفين من شي ما !!​
> 
> اظهر عليك الامان ^_*​


 
وهل بدأتي بالتهرب الي السخافات؟؟؟
هذا آخر ما توقعته منك....
ولا تعليق آخر ​


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (18 فبراير 2009)

أحااول ان اكتب لك بالعربية كما ذكرت احااول لانني لو تكلمت باللغتي لما فهمتي حرفاً ..

الصليب ليس هو المصحف الكريم

*.........................*

*معتقداتك ليس لها مكان هنا*

*المشرف*


----------



## أَمَة (18 فبراير 2009)

قال السيد المسيح

لا ترموا درركم للخنازير
وأن شاء الله ستسمعين ما يعجبك ​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 فبراير 2009)

*[q-bible]«بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله» (مرقس1: 1). [/q-bible]

[q-bible]وصنع يسوع أمام التلاميذ آيات أخرى كثيرة لم تدوَّن في هذا الكتاب، وإنما دُوِّنت هذه لكي تؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله» (يوحنا 20: 30- 31).[/q-bible]

وتلاميذ المسيح الذين صاحبوه ولازموه رأوا في مجيئه تحقيقًا لـ نبوءات العهد القديم حيث كانت تلك النبوءات تتكلم تارة عن المسيح وتارة عن ابن الله. وأنبياء العهد القديم كانوا ينتظرون مجيء المسيح وينتظرون في قدومه أنه سيكون ابن الله كذلك. جاء في نبوءة ناتان لداود: [q-bible]«متى تمّت أيّامك واضّجعت مع آبائك، سأقيم من يليك من نسلكّ الذي يخرج من صلبكَ، وأُقرّ ملكه. فهو يبني بيتًا لإسمي، وأنا أُقر عرش ملكه إلى الأبد. أنا أكون له أبًا، وهو يكون لي ابنًا» (2ملوك 7: 12-14). [/q-bible]تلك النبوءة كانت بمثابة نقطة انطلاق لترقّب مجيء المسيح ملكاً من نسل داود وفيها تجتمع صفات المسيح كملك وابن وله عرش يدوم ملكه للأبد. وهذا ما رآه الرسل والمسيحيون الأوائل في شخص يسوع أنه تحقيق وعود الله بإرسال هذا الملك «المسيح» و«ابن الله»، الذي 

[q-bible]ومن أجل ذلك فالقدّوس الذي يولد منك يُدعى ابن الله» (لو 1: 31- 35). [/q-bible]



ه ترجمه في اليونانيّة الترجمة الصحيحة : "هيوس مونوغانيس" أي الابن الوحيد. 

فبنوةة المسيح وحيدة فريدة غير بنوتنا لله

لان هكذا احب الله العالم حتي بذل ابنة الوحيد 

حط ميت خط تحت الوحيد​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2009)

> يا ست امة اتركى عبادة الاصنام الخزفية (مجسم لعيسى طوله15سم ومجسم اخر لمريم طوله كذا) وصليب خشب طوله كذا .....ان افضل شئ تفعليه هو ان تقراى كتابكم فقط لان به بعد الحكم الدنيويه التى سبق ان تناولتها لفائف الفراعنة ....اعتنى بزوجتك..احب عدوك ....الخ


 
_*اخ يوسف ... نحن لا نعبد الاصنام ولا نتقدس بها *_
_*ونشكر ربنا ان ايمانا بالهنا قوي مش زيكم عندنا شك *_
_*ولا نبينا بيحلل لنفسه حاجات ويحرمها علي غيره*_
_*واجدادكم دخلوا الاسلام بحد السيف في زمن الجهل*_
_*وللاسف ابناهم علي دينهم وهكذا حتي وصل الحال بكم مسلمين جاهلين*_

_*وانا بجد مستغرب ازاي احنا في 2009 ولسه في حد مسلم*_
_*وانا سمعت ان عندك دش حاول تتفرج علي ابونا زكريا وروح اشتري الكتب والمراجع *_
http://www.lifetv.tv/Live.asp
_*اللي بيجيب كلامه منها اللي هي اصلا كتبها مسلمين وشوف التناقض بنفسك*_
_*وربنا يهديك *_

*................................................*

_*ولولا اني تعاليمي المسيحيه تمنعني من مشاهده هذا الافلام *_
_*اللي حضرتك بتشوفها *_
_*كنت دورت علي المواقع الاباحيه وجبت لسيادتك *_
_*محجبات ومنقبات في اوضاع غير محترمه*_
_*واكيد انت عارفها وبتشوفها ومش محتاج اني اجيبهاك*_




> يدعى النصارى ان عيسى قد جاء لهم كيف ولغته الارميه ام ان الارميه هى لغه الهكم ....ارجو التوضيح...


 
_*بص يا اخ يوسف انت بتؤل كده علشان محمد لغته العربيه*_
_*صح ؟*_
_*بس انت مسالتش نفسك ان العالم فيه مسلمين غير عرب*_
_*هل الديانه مرتبطه باللغه؟*_
_*لو الحكايه كده مكنش هيبي فيه مسلمين غير غير العرب*_
_*ومكنش هيبهي في مسحين غير اللي بيتكلموا اللغات االساميه*_
_*ولا انت رايك ايه؟*_
_*وبدعي ربنا يهديك انت واللي زيك *_
_*وبجد انتوا صعبانين عليا*_


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 فبراير 2009)

*المشكلة المسلم جاهل لا يعرف يمينة من شمالة ولا ابجديات المسيحية وبيتكلم واخد سؤال كوبي وبيست من عماد المهدي الي ميعرفش شئ في المسيحية خد الرد 



			السؤال
1- من المعروف أن الإنجيل أصلاً مكتوب باللغة اليونانية ثم ترجم بعد ذلك إلى جميع اللغات-كيف ذلك وقد كانت لغة المسيح وتلاميذه هي اللغة الآرامية؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الرد


أن لغة السيد المسيح له كل المجد اللغة الأرمية ونحن بالفعل نعلم هذا ولا ننكر ولكنه يتسائل المعترض من أجل النقد فقط ويقول لماذا لم يكتب الأنجيل المقدس بهذه اللغة 
وللرد نقول بنعمة المسيح له كل المجد


اللغة الأرامية كلغة كانت حية ما بين القرن العاشر والتاسع قبل الميلاد ما بين أهلها بعد أن تأثرت كثيراً باللغة الكنعانية ثم تطورت هذه اللغة الي أن صارت لغة للتداول بالممكلة الأشورية بل ولغة رسمية وقد أزدهرت هذه اللغة في العهد البابلي والمملكة البابلية ما بين القرن السابع والسادس قبل الميلاد وبعد ذلك تبنتها المملكة الفارسية وفي كل هذا كانت التطورات في اللغة مستمرة  الي أن أتت المملكة اليونانية وعهد الثقافة ما بين القرن الرابع والأول قبل الميلاد إذ تأثرت هذه اللغة كثيراً وفرضت اللغة اليونانية سيادتها علي العالم أجمع ولكن ومع كل هذا حافظت اللغة الأرامية علي وجودها كلجهة متداولة بين الشعوب التي تقطن بمنطقة نشأتها كفلسطين وسوريا وبعض الدول المحيطة بها
ولكن كل هذا لم يشفع لها كلغة لتكون لها السايدة العالمية مقارنة باللغة اليونانية لغة الدولة بل ولغة الثقافة العالمية فلهذا كتب الأنجيل المقدس باللغة اليونانية لا بالأرامية 
من أجل سهوله الأنتشار التداول بين الأمم وشعوب الأرض وكي تتحقق أيضاً وصية السيد المسيح له كل المجد


أَخِيراً ظَهَرَ لِلأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَهُمْ مُتَّكِئُونَ، وَوَبَّخَ عَدَمَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَقَسَاوَةَ قُلُوبِهِمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الَّذِينَ نَظَرُوهُ قَدْ قَامَ.وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا. مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ. 



فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ، فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ. آمِينَ 



فكيف لهم أذاً أن يكرزوا للعالم أجمع بالبشارة المفرحة "بشارة الخلاص بل ويتلمذوا ويعمدوا بهذه اللغة الأرامية التي في حالة ضعف وعلي مشارف الأندثار ؟؟؟
فلذلك وجب علي الرسل كاتبي البشارة أن يدونوا الوحي الإلهي باللغة اليونانية لغة الثقافة في ذاك الوقت بل واللغة الرسمية لسهولة التواصل بين الأمم ولذلك تم هذا وصار الأنجيل المقدس في كل يد بالعالم والكل أم وأعتمد بل وخلص بدون سيف أو حرب بل بالحب


وللأضافة 
كل الأناجيل الأربعة المقدسة كتبت بهذه اللغة أضافة الي أن الأنجيل بحسب ما دون بالوحي الإلهي معلمنا متي البشيربعد أن كتبه باليونانية كتبه أيضاً بالعبرية بحروف أرامية لعامة الشعب

لماي روك وتوين ومايكل

*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 فبراير 2009)

> كلام فاضى وهرتقه انتوا بجد اللى صعبانين عليا لان انا مش بدافع عن نفسى ان باتكلم عن الاسلام نفسه وبعدين لما انتوا مش بتقدسوا الاصنام امال ليه بتصنعوا نسخ للمسيح وصور وميداليات ولا ده ليه علاقه بالشوبنج والتجارة والذى منه...كسروا اصناكم كم فعل ابراهيم ....وبعدين الحاجات اللى شوفتها على الدش كانت عند واحد صاحبى مسيحى وهو اللى دعانى عشان نتعشى فى بيته



*يبني شكلك لسة صغير اقري القوانين يا اخ انت  القوانين بتقول انك تخليك في الموضوع مش تنط لموضوع تاني ولا انت مش بتعرف تقري وبعدين لما تكسر الحجر الاسود الي كانو بيحكو فية اعضائهم التناسلية وسموة حك وجة بعد كدة حج ابقي اتكلم احنا مش بنعبد اصنام هات دليلك من الكتاب المقدس عاوز دليل*


----------



## fredyyy (18 فبراير 2009)

*يا أحبة *

*بلاش خروج عن الموضوع *


----------



## Hitler (20 فبراير 2009)

القساوسة يقولون ان هم ارفع من ان يتزوجون وينجبون اولادا 

فيكيف تقولون انتم ان المسيح ابن الله .. ؟ ؟

هل من مفسر ؟ ؟ 

*.............................*

*لا للأسلاميات في هذا القسم *

*حرر بواسطة المشرف*


----------



## fredyyy (20 فبراير 2009)

hitler قال:


> القساوسة يقولون ان هم ارفع من ان يتزوجون وينجبون اولادا


 

*من قال هذا ... هات دليلك *

*وما علاقة الزواج والإنجاب بالسؤال ( يسوع المسيح ابن الله )*

*لا تخرج عن الموضوع لألا  ُتحذف مشاركتك*


----------



## sano samier (22 فبراير 2009)

لماذا لا يقبل اخونا المسلم ان المسيح ابن الله ؟ الاسباب كثيرة اولها لانه يعتقد
ان وحدانية الله هى وحدانية مطلقة اى انه واحد من كل الوجوه
وهذا لايتناسب مع اتصاف الله بأى صفه لان الصفاث كثيرة وسيكون الله
متعدد من جهة صفاته وهذا ما انكره جمهور من علماء الاسلام وجردوا الله
من صفاته وقالوا ان الله فوق العلم وفوق الارادة وفوق الادراك ....الخ
هذا جعل من الله اله وهمى اما الايمان المسيحى ان وحدانية الله وحدانية
جامعة اى ان الله له ثلاث صفات ذاتية هى الوجود والحياة والكلمة او العقل
ولان العقل صادر عن الذات ومعبر عن الله سمى ابن وهو تعبير اقرب
الى الفهم البشرى عن طبيعة العلاقة بين الاب والابن لذلك نقول فى قانون
الايمان النيقاوى عن المسيح ( المولود من الله قبل كل الدهور) اى الصادر
من الله فى الازل وهذا الصدور بلا انفصال ولا توقف
مي 5:2  اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة وانت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل.
فهوا لم يدعى ابن بعد ظهوره فى الجسد بل منذ الازل
ام 30:4  من صعد الى السموات ونزل.من جمع الريح في حفنتيه.من صرّ المياه في ثوب.من ثبت جميع اطراف الارض.ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه ان عرفت.
نجد ان اشعياء النبى يسأل وما اسم ابنه قبل التجسد
وكلمة ابن فى لغة البشر تفيد انه من نفس الطبيعة ومن نفس الجوهر​


----------



## أَمَة (23 فبراير 2009)

sano samier قال:


> لماذا لا يقبل اخونا المسلم ان المسيح ابن الله ؟ الاسباب كثيرة اولها لانه يعتقد​
> 
> ان وحدانية الله هى وحدانية مطلقة اى انه واحد من كل الوجوه
> وهذا لايتناسب مع اتصاف الله بأى صفه لان الصفاث كثيرة وسيكون الله
> ...


 


مشاركة هادفة يا سانو
أعجبني ​ 
علماء الاسلام جردوا الله من صفاته وقالوا ان الله فوق العلم​ 
هذا كلام مناقض للإسماء الكثيرة التي يطلقونها على الله
*اليست "الأسماء الحسنى" صفات؟؟؟*​ 
هذا جعل من الله اله وهمى​ 
*الإله الوهمي = وثــــــــــــن*​ 
الرب يباركك سانو​


----------



## Twin (24 فبراير 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*​
*قلولي ممكن أعمل أيه .......... فكروا معايا*

*يغلق لخروجة عن النص وأعتقد أن السؤال قد تمت أجابته مع فصل العضوة صاحبة السؤال لقله أحترامها لنفسها ولغيرها ........ يغلق *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

